# Some exotics



## Jeremy Kriske (Jan 9, 2009)

Here's some exotics I've recently got pics of. Enjoy! 

Female Moluccan python






















Male Timor python













Female possible het granite IJ carpet


----------



## snake_king (Jan 9, 2009)

nice


----------



## Smokey (Jan 9, 2009)

*snakes*

really nice ,


i like the white lips on that first python.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 9, 2009)

Im not really sure what the IJ granite means/stand for, but is it just me or does it jusyt look like a nice coloured Darwin?
(not putting it down, love it!)


----------



## yommy (Jan 9, 2009)

good looking animals, shame the timor python was hiding it's head. 
Do you have any head shots of it?


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Jan 9, 2009)

Love em mate. Good stuff.


----------



## caustichumor (Jan 9, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> Im not really sure what the IJ granite means/stand for, but is it just me or does it jusyt look like a nice coloured Darwin?
> (not putting it down, love it!)



It's an irian jaya python. Pretty much a darwin from the other side of the torres strait....
All very nice animals, love the Molluccan.


----------



## jessb (Jan 9, 2009)

I can't get over the range of snakes there are to keep in the US! We have beautiful native pythons, but we are limited to so few different species compared to what is on offer to you guys!

Beautiful snakes, thanks for the pics!


----------



## Jeremy Kriske (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys! We do have quite a selection over here. 

Dan,
"IJ" stands for Irian Jaya, the western half of New Guinea. These are the only carpets found outside of OZ. She is also a possible het for the granite morph. Here's a link to some granites. 
http://www.spectacularcarpetpythons.com/granite_page.html

Yommy, 
I do have some on another computer. I'll post some later for ya.


----------



## Barno111 (Jan 10, 2009)

nice


----------



## BenReyn (Jan 10, 2009)

Whoa!
I am really liking that Moluccan Python!
Thanks for posting!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jeremy Kriske said:


> Thanks a lot guys! We do have quite a selection over here.
> 
> Dan,
> "IJ" stands for Irian Jaya, the western half of New Guinea. These are the only carpets found outside of OZ. She is also a possible het for the granite morph. Here's a link to some granites.
> ...



Ah I see, cool thanks for that!


----------



## snocodile (Jan 11, 2009)

great looking python


----------



## yommy (Jan 11, 2009)

Jeremy Kriske said:


> Yommy,
> I do have some on another computer. I'll post some later for ya.



Cheers looking forward to it


----------



## andyscott (Jan 11, 2009)

Your female Moluccan is a stunning animal.
It has a very simular build and head shape to our amethistina (Scrub Python)


----------



## Jeremy Kriske (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks again everyone! 

andyscott,
Moluccan pythons used to be _M. amethistina_, but are now their own species, _M. clastolepis_. 

Yommy, here you go!


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Jan 14, 2009)

Beautiful mate. nice lookin head. I want one now..... Damn you!


----------



## gozz (Jan 14, 2009)

The IJ looks like a capie to me 
cheers


----------



## yommy (Jan 14, 2009)

cheers Jeremy

Love the white under the chin. Is that standard or is this a unusual marking for this animal??


----------



## waikare (Jan 14, 2009)

very similar head to a scrubby


----------



## Jeremy Kriske (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks again guys! 

Tom,
Sorry, but you guys don't make it easy for me either! Damn all of you down there! 

Gozz,
They are very similar. Especially considering the Cape York peninsula would be the bridge from PNG to OZ. IJs resemble many top end carpets. 

Yommy,
Most Timors I've seen have a white chin, and all of mine do. I have seen a few with yellow chins though.


----------



## melgalea (Jan 15, 2009)

stunny photos of some gorgeous species as always. i love seeing teh variation in colours and such.


----------



## Jeremy Kriske (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks Zoo! It's always nice to see something a little different.


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Gotta love those Moluccan pythons, absolutely stunning creatures


----------



## elapid68 (Jan 17, 2009)

waikare said:


> very similar head to a scrubby


 
Due to the fact *it is* a type of scrubbie :shock:


----------



## mpeel (Jan 17, 2009)

hey as Meany of u have mention the Moluccan python is related to the scrub python just a really random Q dose it get to roughly the same size and does it have the same typical scrubi temperament


----------



## Jeremy Kriske (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello mpeel,
No, Moluccan pythons are a smaller, insular species. They generally max out around 10-12 feet, with some exceptions. For the most part they are extremely cage defensive, but calm right down once out of their enclosure. Most of them are WC animals as well, only a few clutches have been produced in captivity.


----------



## natrix (Jan 17, 2009)

Wow , I especially like the Moluccan . It's got a bit of a 'Scrubby' look . How big do they get ?

Sorry , forget that question . I just read the other posts .


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jan 17, 2009)

I love the IJ! Pretty


----------



## mpeel (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks Jeremy well really when you think about it they seem pritty distant are they colse enough to breed with a aussy scrub?


----------



## shane14 (Jan 17, 2009)

anymore photos?


----------



## LauraM (Jan 17, 2009)

sweet i lov the last one


----------



## SnakePower (Jan 17, 2009)

Awesome critters Jeremy, thanks for sharing!

Zac.


----------



## dougie210 (Jan 17, 2009)

Woah those snakes look great


----------



## EnzyOne (Jan 18, 2009)

Awesome pics! I love that IJ!


----------



## getarealdog (Jan 21, 2009)

WOW! love those photo's Jeremy. That moluccan is a standout.


----------

